
Snap will stop promoting Trump’s account after finding tweets incited violence - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/3/21279280/snapchat-snap-remove-trump-account-discover-promotion-incite-violence-twitter
======
joshstrange
What a bunch of BS. Don't get me wrong, I'd be just as happy if he was
deplatformed everywhere but these social media companies coming out now and
acting like this just started or is new is just annoying (insert surprised
Pikachu). No one was willing to take any real steps until after Twitter's
fact-check/hidden tweet. What took so long?

~~~
pornel
> No one was willing to take any real steps until after Twitter's fact-
> check/hidden tweet. What took so long?

I'm not sure what caused Twitter to change after so many years of taking heat
for ignoring their own rules. But once Twitter has shown he's not untouchable,
other platforms now have a proof that it can be done, and a precedent to point
to.

Similar thing happened with Alex Jones. He seemed unstoppable until YouTube
kicked him, and soon all other platforms followed. Interesting twist that
previously no platform wanted PR shitstorm for being the last one keeping the
persona non grata. This time Facebook is clearly betting on being Trump's
platform after everyone else shows him the door.

------
overqualified
For the person of that calibre, he might tweet directly on his .gov website.

Try to get that domain, Twitter ;-)

------
MisterBiggs
I understand that Trump is a bit of a special case, but I find it kind of
worrying that getting in trouble on one platform can consequences on a
platform owned by a different company entirely. Especially when you consider
some companies don't put much work into preventing accidental bans.[0]

    
    
      [0] https://9to5google.com/2019/11/09/google-account-bans-youtube-emote-spam-markiplier/

